# The OFFICIAL Blake Griffin Preseason Update Thread.....



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

please add any and all news about blake griffin's progress during this offseason......


feel free to add whatever you want.....anything is good, as long as it is about blake griffin......



blake griffin's first professional game as a clipper.....summer league, but still worth mentioning:


boxscore line:

*29.34 minutes / 27pts 11-15 shooting / 4-8ft / 12rbs / 1-1 3pt / 1ast / 4pf / 5to*

a few negatives : no steals or blocks......but he did amass 4 personal fouls anyways.....no big deal about the fouls.....rookies always have foul problems when starting out.....as long as he improves, it's all good.......let's just hope he doesn't turn out like oden when it comes to fouling......the 5 turnovers were also bothersome, but as a rookie who handled the ball so much, it's not so bad......


*positives*: he looked really fluid in all his moves.....surprising range.....very good handles for someone of his build.......his shot kind of looks mechanical though......not really smooth.....something he could work on......


really dominated on the offensive end, and was the leader on the defensive end of the floor......his first game could nont have gone any better......


the future looks bright with gordon and griffin at the helm.....


summer league game1 highlights:








any thoughts?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This shoulder injury doesnt sound good. Some are saying he might be out for 90 days.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

cursed


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

HB said:


> This shoulder injury doesnt sound good. Some are saying he might be out for 90 days.


Really? I thought it was more like 3 weeks.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

He's supposed to sign with Nike soon.http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/60734/20090722/griffin_close_to_nike_deal/


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Haha. This is comical. But, there are two very _positive_ things about this injury, if you're a "silver lining" kind of person: 

A) The injury is not knee, foot, ankle, or hamstring related 

and.. 

B) It occurred during Summer League, after Griffin had already displayed his awesome abilities. So, even if it is for an extended period of time, worst-case will probably have him returning by the first week or two of the regular season.

I've been so cynical on this board lately that I thought I'd try to say something positive here. Being negative all the time (even about the Clippers) is too tiring.


----------

